# I am PUMPED about T-Mac!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2657166



> McGrady kept repeating the one-word explanation — Yao — for his desire to play for the Rockets, then pledged there would never be the conflicts that derailed the often-acrimonious and usually tenuous Shaquille O'Neal-Kobe Bryant partnership.
> 
> "We can be the Shaq and Kobe for a long time," McGrady said. "Me and Yao can be a dominant force for a long time in this league. And being coached by Jeff Van Gundy, being defensive-minded, that's what wins championships. And it's a great organization. What more can you ask for?"


Those are very comforting words, especially coming from someone like Tracy McGrady, who always speaks his mind and doesn't play to the media. Knowing that's he's determined to fit in with Yao and the JVG system is even more than I could have hoped from him. Losing will probably be the only thing that will drive T-Mac off his words, and that won't be happening in Houston anytime soon barring a Yao or T-Mac injury. 

Great job Houston fans for the great warm welcome to T-Mac!!


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

McGrady is gonna love playing with the league's best passing big man. I see great things for the future of the Rockets.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2657166
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say that the Houston fans were really something. I watched all of the video clips and they were awesome! TMac will love playing in Houston.

I started watching the Rockets a whole lot when they got Yao, and then more once they got JVG. This should be fun!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

When did Vlade Divac sign with you guys. Since he is the best passing big man.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> When did Vlade Divac sign with you guys. Since he is the best passing big man.


Interesting way to show the posters that your opinion of Vlade is so high.

Actually, my favorite BIG passing men of all time have almost 5 assists per game for an entire career - when assists weren't so easy to get - Wilt & Bill Russell.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to see t-mac and Yao on the same court playing for the same team!!! Every Houston game is gonna be a highlight show!!

@TheRifleman: nice photomontage in your avatar! it really looks great!!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm glad about T-Mac too. I believe the trade benefited both teams greatly.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.sportsbusinessnews.com/index.asp?story_id=37200



> When finished talking, McGrady asked his hosts if he could work out before shedding his Rockets warmup suit and the jersey with a big red No. 1 on it and changing into street clothes.
> 
> Well, uh, gosh, wow, that's a darned tough ... aw, what the heck? Sure, go ahead. And he went upstairs, to the next level, and was still shooting baskets when virtually everyone else had left to join the quitting-time traffic. That and this report from The Houston Chronicle's Mickey Herskowitz
> 
> The next level is where the Rockets expect the two-time NBA scoring champion to take them, with help from his Orlando friends Juwan Howard, Tyronn Lue and Reece Gaines.


This shows how hard T-Mac works in the offseason. Looks like he'll be working hard in Houston to get the Rockets a championship.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i dint really liek the trade becaues it leaves huston with out a true point guard so i dono t macs a great player but might be costly unless tyrone can step it up


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> i dint really liek the trade becaues it leaves huston with out a true point guard so i dono t macs a great player but might be costly unless tyrone can step it up


Houston will almost certainly sign some sort of PG to start. If they have to start Ty Lue they are going to be in trouble. He is not a starter and even said so himself late last season in Orlando.


----------

